# Status of PR Visa and New Passport



## expact_tom (May 19, 2012)

Hi, I am an Australian PR and have two queries related to this visa:

I got Grant Letter in Nov 2009, Got it stamped in India and traveled to AU in Feb 2010 to make the initial entry. I just stayed there only for few days and returned. I have not traveled to AU since then. Do I need travel to AU in between to keep it active? Does this impact the validity of my PR? 


After I got my Visa Stamped and returning from AU in 2010, I got a new passport since my previous passport expired. I got my PR Visa stamped on my previous passport. Does this impact in any way, if I travel to AU now. Do I need to inform the department about my new passport? When I checked the department website, It says Change in Circumstances (including new passport) needs to be informed by Visa Applicants. Even though I'm not an applicant now, do I need to to inform the department about my new passport?

Please advice,
Thanks.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2012)

If you want you can ask for a new visa label in your new passport or you can simply travel with both your old and new. So long as you havent changed your name also it should be an issue.


----------



## jb12 (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi Expact_Tom,

Shel is correct that you can travel both with your old and new passport. What I did was just request a new visa label to my new passport from the consulate at Australian Embassy in my country. I sent in my old passport which had my visa label along with my new passport. They put a "label inoperative" on my old visa label. There was no fee for mine to be updated except for the courier fee to mail the passports to them and to receive the passports back.


----------



## expact_tom (May 19, 2012)

Hi Shel / JB,
Thanks for the reply.


----------

